# dechlorinator in tank or in bucket?



## 00ej8 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was reading the forums and a question came up in my mind. When I do a water change, I use a 5 gallon bucket. Up til now, I have been adding a few drops of my dechlorinator to the bucket, stirring it, waiting a few minutes, and then adding the new water to the tank. 

After reading someone's post, it occurred to me that maybe I am supposed to be putting dechlorinator in the tank itself AFTER adding my fresh bucket of tap water.

Which way is correct?[/list]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I do what you often do and I prefer it that way.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i think there are a lot of people in the fishie world
who do this after,
however I myself like to add the de-chlorinator
to the butket of water give it a stir,then add it
to the main tank.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess I'm a culprit of adding it directly into my tank as I fill it with my python during water changes. I know this way tends to seem risky cause my fish are exposed to my tap water, but I find it to be fine. When I fill my tank back up with tap water, I set it very slowly - so it trickles in, and add my dechlorinator a little at a time. I feel like this way it slowly introduces the new water to my fish.

I have my tank marked, so I know how many gallons I'm taking out without calculating it through buckets and I know how much dechlorinator to put in.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I also add dechlorinator to the bucket prior to adding it to the tank.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been doing the bucket thing, but then I threw my back out. So I had been pumping the water from the sink to a 30 gallon tub, treating it there and then pumping it to the tanks, but that's a giant pain in the fanny. Tonight, I mixed the water treatment with the some tank water, poured it into the tank, and then started the python to fill the tank up. So far everybody seems happy enough (Including a batch of cory fry).


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

i do the bucket thing also


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

I do the bucket method. I am just afraid if any chlorine gets in tank it might kill off some of my bacteria before the conditioner has time to react and remove the chlorine.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never added it to the actual tank, but know a number of people who do without any problems - they do this before adding the new water though.

What I do is place a large bucket with a pump in the sink, add the dechlor to the bucket and pump directly into the tank using a length of hoze.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

i just add prime right into the tank and turn on the house. been working for me for years why change. sorry didnt read the whole post but if your adding right to the tank make sure to treat the whole tank. 100 gal tank treat 100 gal of water......


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm another that used to add it directly to the tank before adding water. I'd drain it all with a hose, about 100g from a 125g tank. Then I'd add a double dose of Amquel before refilling. I kept a powerhead near the bottom of the tank so it never had to be shut off. This allowed the new water to be mixed with the old quickly. 

Now I said to heck with it all. I bought a 125g nylon cylinder tank and mounted it on a 5' tall stand. I bought a 300g per day RO/DI unit and a float valve. Whenever the cylinder drops 10g the float opens and refills the cylinder with pure RO water every time. I built a small shelf right under the tank itself and plumbed the tank to a small BlueLine external pump with a hose bib on the outlet side. This way I can go up and get a 5g bucket filled quickly just by opening the valve bib and letting gravity do the work or I can add a hose to it and turn the pump on. I can fill 100g in about 10 minutes. Now all my fishies swim in RO/DI whether it's a salt tank or freshwater.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I have done it both ways, but I prefer to add it right to the water that I'll be adding before it's put in, just like you do.


----------

